# Winnie



## JONR (Aug 3, 2005)

Has anyone been out on lake Winnie recently I am planning on making a trip down there on the 15th and was wondering how the ice is. and also if the perch are biting on the deeper humps yet. any post would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

I have a friend that fished there over christmas break and he said they did good on the walleyes and I guess he said they also caught some crappies. The ice was driveable, I think. I dont know the reports on Perch fishing. Good Luck up there.


----------

